
Formal Abstracts: Express Results of Math Publications in Computer-Readable Form - ryan_j_naughton
https://jiggerwit.wordpress.com/2018/04/09/formal-abstracts-a-long-term-vision/
======
AndrewOMartin
I sense Gödel lurking nearby.

Isn't a formal system for describing maths guaranteed to be either incomplete
or inconsistent?

------
williamstein
One of the most important research projects right now!

